# Craftsman Weedwacker Muffler Removal



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Look in those 2 holes, are their screws in there? 
Mine is of a similar design and that’s where the screws are.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/1psfdp4116-000247


..................


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I figured it out. I looked in the holes originally, but what I saw didn't look like screws. I used my flashlight and saw they were star headed screws. Once I got them out, I realized I needed a lot more than a muffler! 

Jesse


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Did it blow something else out? 
Craftsman isn’t what it used to be sadly. Dad worked for them for over 40 years. Craftsman lawn and garden put food on the table when I was a kid.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

roughneck said:


> Did it blow something else out?
> Craftsman isn’t what it used to be sadly. Dad worked for them for over 40 years. Craftsman lawn and garden put food on the table when I was a kid.


The top two rear arms of the crankcase housing were broken. I just ordered a bunch of replacement parts from Sears parts direct.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't put much money or time into it. Try a Black and Decker 36V battery powered. Unless you have 40 acres you will like it.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

hkstroud said:


> Personally, I wouldn't put much money or time into it. Try a Black and Decker 36V battery powered. Unless you have 40 acres you will like it.


All of the parts cost me $75 and I have a lot of attachments for mine. I'm not quite sold on the battery powered ones.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

But if you get a battery powered one, the wife will do the edging.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

​


hkstroud said:


> But if you get a battery powered one, the wife will do the edging.


Who is this wife you speak of? And is that one for sale?


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

She is the one that does it herself because she doesn't like the way I do it.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

My father in law has one of those battery powered things. It’s ok, not my cup of tea. 
Just doesn’t seem like a successful grass cut without the scent of 2 stroke lingering in the air.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok everyone. I got my new parts installed, but now the start/run switch doesn't latch. When it's on start and you squeeze the throttle, it should switch to the run position. It doesn't do that anymore. It just stays in the run position unless I push and hold it in the start position. Any ideas why? I didn't touch it during the whole repair process.


----------

